# Chocolate Perks



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Located in Duluth, GA, Chocolate Perks is a very down to earth shop that serves fine pastries and chocolates from local vendors. The scenery is beautiful and the employees will melt your heart with both drinks and words of praise. If you are looking for an easy going shop with mellow music, live and PA fed, and art from personal artists around the state, this is the place to be. Beans are all organic and direct trade. Don't miss out on it. I feel so at home there. The machine they use is a La Marzocco Linea with two La Pavoni bean grinders. Feel free to walk in and show off your latte art anytime. Other customers eat latte art up.

More...


----------

